# Apple Glaze for Pork/Poultry



## chilerelleno (Nov 15, 2020)

*Apple Glaze*
This works with most any jelly/jam.
Taste great on both pork and poultry.

1C Apple jelly
Dijon mustard, start with 1/2t and add 1/4t increments to your liking.
Lemon juice, start with 1/2t and add 1/4t increments to your liking.

In a small sauce pan melt the apple jelly, incrementally add the Dijon mustard and lemon juice.
Bring to a fast simmer, allow to thicken while stirring often and you've your glaze.

I find 3-4 or more applications to work best, builds up a nice glaze.
Careful not to burn the glaze after application.
Beware of direct heat on a grill or 260°+ in the smoker.  
I often set high sugar glazes like this in the smoker at 275°-300° without trouble, but I keep a close eye on it.

If you get several layers on and set it well, it'll have an almost hard candy crunch to it.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 16, 2020)

Gonna try this. Thanks


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 16, 2020)

Nice

Warren


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 16, 2020)

Sounds great Chili! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 16, 2020)

Yum! Ive done several glaze using jelly and cuting it with a little apple cider vinegar. I bet the mustard in this one really sets it off. Thanks for sharing chile!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 17, 2020)

Thanks for the like chili it is appreciated.

Warren


----------

